# breeding 3 month old bettas???



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

is that possible or i'll have to wait until 4-5 months?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 3 months is a little young but you'd have to let the breeders on the forum answer and give their expert opinions.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

well i hear that a lot of people breed them at 4-5 month and 1 and higher is to old for breeding but i dont really know im breeding a 4-5 month old male though so..


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

It can be done, if the fish is the right size.
I've personal bred 3 month old female the size of 1.5 in long.
But the Males I tend to hold a little longer cause young male will give u problem from the start like not caring for the nest, eating the fry n egg n they get spoke a lot easier.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Basically what Curly said^

Size matters more than age. If you're worried just wait another month.
Younger females are easier to work with than younger males as they might have issues wrapping if they're too small, or they'll get spooked.
Depends on the individual fish in question.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Just want to confirm/support what has been said above (curly and bambi).

Good luck.


----------



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

tnx for the replies ^^

i think i will wait for another month or so just to be sure that there won't be any probs. =)


----------

